# Where to get Worldwide Adaptors in Dubai?



## ExpatBurger (Dec 20, 2010)

The wonderful security team at Tel Aviv airport ripped all my bags apart and took half my crap out, boxed it up, and managed to lose my adaptor which ... in my opinion is the best one I have ever found. It works everywhere. I have only once seen one like it .... and that was in Heathrow Airport.

I got mine on Amazon
(looks like im not allowed to post links until I have 4 posts or more - great. so i guess you'll have to figure out what kind of adapter I need, or just search amazon for : "Design Go Worldwide Adapter")

Where can I go in Dubai to get something like this, before all my electronic stuff dies? Oh - and they took my Sonicare toothbrush too. And my electric razor. After metal detecting each and every one of my dirty underwear in front of about 500 people.

Before you say something like "Go to Walmart or Target" (american version), i would need a store that specializes in these types of things. Stores like Walmart and Target will have the crap version sitting in a back corner that doesn't work well.

Thanks much.


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm flying through Heathrow in 12 hours time en-route to Dubai....


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I got a great Oshtraco one in Carrefour for 35 Dhs that I take with me everywhere. I'm using it right now in fact, while I type this in Tunisia. It's also got a slot for USB input so it's also charging my iPhone at the same time.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I have the same one but in black and got it in Dubai DF T3. That was outbound but it would be worth looking in the inbound stores. There are two in T3 and they often don't have the same stock. There's one in T1. Not sure if that will help you much though, but I guess it may mean you will find it here in one of the electronics stores or somewhere like Carrefour.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

If you are from the US you can get something that will work and keep your devices from dying at any grocery store. Later you can seek out the worlds most ultimate connector.

Changing subjects...
Did you get your passport stamped in Israel or have them stamp a different piece of paper? Was there any issue coming into UAE after traveling to Israel? What route did you take, through Cairo? I would like to go and visit there, but am somewhat concerned because I currently have security clearance and wonder if it might affect that. Also possible need to go to KSA or Bahrain on a project concerns me.

:focus:


----------



## ExpatBurger (Dec 20, 2010)

My final destination is Thailand, and I dont know how long I am staying there, so I bought a bunch of one way tickets from Miami to Bangkok.

I flew from Miami to London Heathrow on a one way.

London to Tel Aviv on a one way.

Tel aviv to dubai on a one way - Royal Jordanian airlines - from Tel aviv to Amman Jordan, to Dubai.

I stayed a few days in Jerusalem and did some tours, before I continued on, so my passport got stamped. 

In London I checked in 2 hours early instead of 3 and they got pissed, asked me all kinds of questions, told me i couldn't carry anything on the plane, and I found myself in a back room with my pants around my ankles (boxers still on) getting frisked and scanned..

Then they didn't put my luggage on the flight so I spent the first day in Jerusalem with nothing. 

Checked in 3 hours early leaving Tel Aviv and they still ripped apart my suitcase, and had me stand in security for 2+ hours as they scanned literally every piece of dirty underwear I had. Boxed up my Sonicare Toothbrush and electric razor and told me I wouldn't be seeing them for a few days. Boxed up my travel radio, power cables, travel razor, camcorder, and told me they'd show up in baggage claim. They were very annoyed that I had "so much electronics". Yet for some strange reason the backpack on my back the entire time had a laptop and more electronics, and they barely peeked in there.

The only other guy who went through this was another American who works with explosives in the military. I guess a 1 way ticket *leaving* Israel with a "Malaysia" stamp in your passport is grounds for some serious concern. 

On a brighter note, I brushed my teeth with toothpaste on my finger today.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

If you are transiting Dubai, you can have a look at the OB DF in T1 and if you have time walk through to T3 to check for the adaptor.

For the stamp, they say it doesn't matter for here now, but I doubt that would be the case for KSA. Normally, if you explain to the Israelj immigration, they will stamp your landing card in and out.


----------

